# GPU-Z 0.51 strange checksum



## Socram13 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi everybody i decide to register to share my experience with the useful program gpu-z.

But today i discover a strange situation when use the option "save bios backup", currently i have a gigabyte gtx460 oc, but for caution i decide to backup original bios before install a new overclocked by fbe. Until there everything is fine, but for curiosity i decide to check checksum of actual bios and appear RED.
 I did not belive because is a factory default F3 bios, next i remember and backup bios again with an older version of gpu-z 0.48, check checksum again with FBE(bios editor), and result is a GREEN checksum value as it should be. Not satisfied i try to backup bios with "gigabyte vga bios tool" but GREEN checksum.

Sorry if is little confuse but i need to explain the details of my "investigation"





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

What i want is if anybody could test if is something wrong with that version of gpu.z 0.52...


----------



## Socram13 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thread updates with image details:::: Please watch


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 2, 2011)

gpuz bug, the bios has some extra bytes appended to the end. the bioses are still valid and will work fine


----------



## Socram13 (Apr 2, 2011)

Even that bug doesn´t brick my card, it´s not safe to flash with this backup bios.
It´s better use the bios backup of gpu-z 0.48 that i have...
Hope this bug can be fixed is the next versions...


----------

